# 15,000 Sharks Migrating Off South Florida Shores



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 9, 2013)

Saw this on news reports this week. Sure is mind blowing seeing this many large numbers of sharks & so close to shore.



http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/thousands-sharks-spotted-off-florida-coast-video-223923289.html 

Thousands of sharks spotted off Florida coast  

Wed, Mar 6, 2013 




> an estimated *15,000 sharks* are migrating north using the currents of the Atlantic as part of their annual voyage

















http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/local_...-along-palm-beach-swimmers-banned-from-waters 

Chopper 5 captures sharks migrating along Palm Beach, swimmers banned from waters

03/06/2013 















> Marine biologists have spotted tens of thousands of sharks from Boca Raton to Jupiter





> Chopper 5 spotted hundreds of sharks swimming along Palm Beach this morning.





> Spinner sharks can be seen jumping out of the water and spinning





> treat at least five to six shark bite victims a year
















*Helicopter View *(No Audio) 

Shark sightings video: Thousands of sharks spotted migrating off Florida coast 

Time:  1:19 



Mar 6, 2013 



Shark season returns 

Time:  1:19  



Mar 6, 2013 

"Migrating along South Florida shoreline" 



Sharks spotted migrating along Palm Beach coast 

Time:  2:00 

 

Mar 6, 2013 



http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2013/mar...grating-north-floridas-coast/?partner=popular 

Thousands of sharks migrating north off Florida's coast

March 6, 2013




> *Tens of thousands* of migrating sharks





> during the months of January and February, a shark is only an *average of 60 feet away*





> conducted aerial surveys of the waters between Boca Raton and Jupiter Inlet every two weeks





> fly a fixed-wing aircraft at *500 feet at about 90 mph*





> region from two feet of depth to about *just over 30 feet of depth*





> observe some *15,000 sharks each day*, a *density of 1,000 sharks per square kilometer*, swimming north to south at an *average of 200 meters from shore*





> Species observed include mostly blacktips and spinners, but also species such as hammerheads, tigers, lemons and bulls.





> Other species of sharks occur in greater numbers along the Treasure Coast and Palm Beaches at different times of the year.





> During February, there were a total of five closing between all the beaches.





> hooked a *14-foot shark* not far from the St. Johns River inlet jetties


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 9, 2013)

I would keep my feet on dry ground.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Happens every year about this time. Makes for great beach fishing (freaks out the yankees though), and even better from a boat. They're mostly balacktips and spinners, with a few others mixed in. The hammerheads migrate too, usually a little later, but are usually a lot farther offshore.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd like to be there trying to catch a few!!!


----------

